# Ryanair baggage charges



## Black Sheep (6 Mar 2009)

Two people travelling together can no longer check in *1* bag. They must check in *2* bags or *0* bag. How new is this. I did not see any front page headlines about this


----------



## bond-007 (7 Mar 2009)

You need to make 2 separate bookings to get around this new Ryanair ploy.


----------



## sam h (7 Mar 2009)

Ah no....I often travel with the kids on my own & just check in 1 bag.  I can't book any of us on our own (as kids must have an adult to travel).

I have gotten much better with just the 10kg of hand luggage but for the summer hols, the extra case is needed.  As it is, I not only have to pay for the case....but also for 4 of us to do airport check in.  Oh well, that lovely new large suitcase I bought last year is now redundant!


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Mar 2009)

Bond 007. And what if I end up on a seperate flight to my OH. Could be a bigger pain than paying for an extra bag. Michael o Leary wins again!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldnick (7 Mar 2009)

There has been a mistake here.
 Ryanair do NOT insist that when people are travelling together then each person must either check in one bag or no bag at all.

So if you are two or more persons it is still O.K. for just one person to check in a bag.

However it means that the other passengers in the group still pay the ever-increasing counter check-in fee, (though obviously not the bag fee) so non-bag persons should check-in on line and only persons with bags check in at the airport.

(better make sure all bookings done quickly - don't leave a gap as you may find you've booked the bag-person and there's no seats for non-bag person.
better still -fly Aer Lingus or one of thirty three other airlines from Dublin Airport)


----------



## samanthajane (7 Mar 2009)

oldnick said:


> However it means that the other passengers in the group still pay the ever-increasing counter check-in fee, (though obviously not the bag fee) so non-bag persons should check-in on line and only persons with bags check in at the airport.
> 
> 
> I'm stung with that one all the time. Travelling with children i cant check them in on line and have to pay the counter check in fee.
> ...


----------



## oldnick (7 Mar 2009)

about children and checking in.

This is what i do....

I dont state that the booking is for kids. There is no price difference anyway - when it comes to the final invoice the price is the same.

the rules state that the children must be accompanied but stupidly the way Ryanair's booking machine works it stops you if you state at the start that the booking is for kids only. 

We often have adults booking who later decide to add a kid or two. And the only way to avoid the stupid counter check-in fee for kids is not to book them as kids.

It has worked so far for many of our clients. After all,  the kids have checked-in on line, they have their boarding passes and dont need to go to any counter. With their adult companion  - who has checked in luggage at the counter  and has obtained a boarding pass- the family go through the boarding gate together.


----------



## samanthajane (7 Mar 2009)

no it was something completly different lol i sent the message a few hours ago did you not recieve it?


----------



## oldnick (7 Mar 2009)

yes - sent reply. tell me you got it. The Ryanair thing about kids above was just to advise people how to avoid check-in charges for kids.


----------



## bond-007 (7 Mar 2009)

I take it there is no price reduction for children in any event?


----------



## samanthajane (7 Mar 2009)

Not unless they are under 2. After that their the same price as adults. But i'm still not complaining cheaper than anyone else. It cost me £10 including taxes to go from gatwick to dublin. And it cost me £10.30 to get the train to the airport. But i'm still not paying 28.50 to check a bag!!!! 

mmmmmmm wonder if you can book a seat for you suitcase lol


----------



## bond-007 (7 Mar 2009)

People do it all the time for their musical instruments.


----------



## samanthajane (7 Mar 2009)

i can make music from a suit case!!! might not be pretty listening but hey there's worse out there that gets into the charts. I'll be rich wont even need to fly ryanair anymore.......british airways here i come.


----------



## irash (8 Mar 2009)

samanthajane;[URL="javascript:void(0)" said:
			
		

> 824791[/url]]
> mmmmmmm wonder if you can book a seat for you suitcase lol


*Cause you can. But...*There is no baggage allowance associated with the purchase of an extra seat. 
''If a passenger wishes to purchase an extra seat (whether that seat is needed for additional comfort, a musical instrument or other items), that customer will have to pay for the additional seat...Please note that extra seats cannot be purchased for infants.
 Passengers can purchase an extra seat online by entering the passenger name for the additional seat as Mr EXTRA SEAT. Alternatively you can contact our reservations department to do this.
  Large musical instruments such as harps or double bass cannot be carried in the cabin of an aircraft. Other musical items such as a guitar, cello, violin or viola which exceed our cabin baggage dimensions may be carried in the cabin if a seat for it has been reserved and the appropriate fare paid.
  If you have purchased two seats please arrive at the departure gate at least 30 minutes prior to the scheduled flight departure time. If you are unable to locate two seats together on the aircraft please contact our cabin crew as they will be in a position to ensure that you have two seats together.
 Online check-in is not available when a extra seat has been purchased.''
[broken link removed]

span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## sam h (8 Mar 2009)

> Other musical items such as a guitar, cello, violin or viola which exceed our cabin baggage dimensions may be carried in the cabin if a seat for it has been reserved and the appropriate fare paid


 
A cello case is quite big....could double up as a extra suitcase !!


----------



## bond-007 (8 Mar 2009)

Knowing Ryanair they would make you open the case to see if there is really a cello in it.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Mar 2009)

But Ryanair is the only airline flying where I want to go at the time I want to go. Outward journey is by Aer Lingus with 1 bag and return is by Ryanair with 2 bags


----------



## Bronte (9 Mar 2009)

I've just recently booked flights, 1 adult with kids and zero bags, and 0 check in fee as it's online web booking. Kids were booked as kids not adults and we've done this before. I don't understand the person who said they can't web check in with kids - maybe that's only for the under 2's (infants). Other half is booked separately in case we want to add 1 bag on the return.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Mar 2009)

O'Leary is really starting to tick me off with all these "extra" charges.  He's now talking about charging for using the toilet on the planes next.

What next?  You stand up unless you pay for your seat?


----------



## sam h (9 Mar 2009)

> I don't understand the person who said they can't web check in with kids


 
That was me !!  I mean you can;t do 2 separate bookings (1 adult+airport checkin+bag & 3 kids+0 bags+free web check in) as the computer won;t let you book kids on their own,,,,,but I might try booking them as adults as a previous poster said, there is no extra charge & nobody check s(but knowing my luck, thats the very day they will )


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Jan 2010)

irash said:


> *Cause you can. But...*There is no baggage allowance associated with the purchase of an extra seat.
> ''If a passenger wishes to purchase an extra seat (whether that seat is needed for additional comfort, a musical instrument or other items), that customer will have to pay for the additional seat...Please note that extra seats cannot be purchased for infants.
> Passengers can purchase an extra seat online by entering the passenger name for the additional seat as Mr EXTRA SEAT. Alternatively you can contact our reservations department to do this.
> Large musical instruments such as harps or double bass cannot be carried in the cabin of an aircraft. Other musical items such as a guitar, cello, violin or viola which exceed our cabin baggage dimensions may be carried in the cabin if a seat for it has been reserved and the appropriate fare paid.
> ...


Could you use this method for a golf bag? it's 80euro for a golf bag in the hold but 34euro for the flight i'm looking at.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Jan 2010)

I doubt it very much.


----------

